# Binding overhang



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

I also have seen people talking about how they size down after their first pair of boots so also considering that. Thanks!


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Make sure your boots are dialed, then we can talk bindings.


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Make sure your boots are dialed, then we can talk bindings.


I’m rocking with these forsure, just was something that I saw worth mentioning. Just trying to figure out if I should go with a medium or large binding rn


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

I’ve got L Union Contacts with 10.5 Nike ZF1s on a 161 Basic and they’re fine. Maybe not good for deep eurocarves but then you prob want a different setup for that. 
Pretty sure that the Contacts are same shape and size as the Pros and the 161 is only 1mm wider than the 158. The Nikes are pretty chunky. Based on that you should be fine too. 
Unions have pretty big baseplates and the basic has “underbite” making it narrower at the inserts. These exaggerate the visual effect of each other.
Saying that, double check your foot/boot size, plus there is no harm in seeing if the Medium bindings fit your current boots. I didn’t bother as the L heel cup is a bit narrow for my boots already


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

foe said:


> I’ve got L Union Contacts with 10.5 Nike ZF1s on a 161 Basic and they’re fine. Maybe not good for deep eurocarves but then you prob want a different setup for that.
> Pretty sure that the Contacts are same shape and size as the Pros and the 161 is only 1mm wider than the 158. The Nikes are pretty chunky. Based on that you should be fine too.
> Unions have pretty big baseplates and the basic has “underbite” making it narrower at the inserts. These exaggerate the visual effect of each other.
> Saying that, double check your foot/boot size, plus there is no harm in seeing if the Medium bindings fit your current boots. I didn’t bother as the L heel cup is a bit narrow for my boots already


Appreciate it! Just curious, did you size down a boot size or have you been always been a 10.5? I might be over thinking the whole under sizing thing a bit considering my boots fit great rn


----------



## PwhyTwhy (Jan 20, 2020)

You are in a middle ground for sizing bindings at 10.5. When you stand up in your boots straight legged do your toes touch the front or feel snug?


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

ccole57 said:


> Appreciate it! Just curious, did you size down a boot size or have you been always been a 10.5? I might be over thinking the whole under sizing thing a bit considering my boots fit great rn


Based on experience with rental boots I went down 0.5 from my “normal” shoe size. 
They were very snug* at first but have packed out over time to the point I get a bit of heel-lift sometimes and I reckon I could go down another 0.5.
I have since learned that would match my mondo sizing (based on foot length in mm). Check out the boot fitting threads for more info.

*this post from another thread is very similar to my experience:








Boot Fit Boot Camp


So uh, what's the right way to put on boots that fit properly? I had my older big boots and I would just crank everything down as much as possible, but I'm having a hard time getting the new way right. If they are too tight I lose circulation but if they are too loose my toes jam the front of...




www.snowboardingforum.com




eg when new, trying them on at home, my feet would go numb so I had to a) not over-tighten the liner or laces and b) break them in by riding in them


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Seems really a lot to me, especially since the backface (board face?) of the baseplate won't fully push on the board. I've had pads overhanging a little bit, but never the baseplate fully out like this.

How did you set up your disc: with axis parallel to the board (adjusting stance) or perpendicular (adjusting for toe/heel overhang)? It seems the bindings are set up quite forward to the toe side.


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

PwhyTwhy said:


> You are in a middle ground for sizing bindings at 10.5. When you stand up in your boots straight legged do your toes touch the front or feel snug?


They feel snug, but I’ve only rode them for about 20 days or so. I keep seeing people talk about boots packing out and so I was curious about that as well


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

Etienne said:


> Seems really a lot to me, especially since the backface (board face?) of the baseplate won't fully push on the board. I've had pads overhanging a little bit, but never the baseplate fully out like this.
> 
> How did you set up your disc: with axis parallel to the board (adjusting stance) or perpendicular (adjusting for toe/heel overhang)? It seems the bindings are set up quite forward to the toe side.


I have them at +15, -15 and just the normal horizontal way to tighten them down ie 2 screws on the top, 2 on the bottom of the disc


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes's underbite tech has always seemed a little backwards to me. I'd rather the board get wider underfoot if anything. 



ccole57 said:


> I have them at +15, -15 and just the normal horizontal way to tighten them down ie 2 screws on the top, 2 on the bottom of the disc


Maybe you could play with the mounting disk to get the bindings to shift more heelside.


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

I tried with my brothers medium unions and this is how they fit on the board. Y’all think i should send the larges back and go with mediums?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I never understood why union baseplates seem to be massive
Im a size 11 boot which puts me in a large and ive never bought union cause I always thought the baseplate hanging over the board was odd


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, the mediums look way better to me. If you can afford to try both, that's gonna be the best answer.

I would try to mount the disc sideways in both cases and shift it toward the heel anyways. I forgot about that underbite thing and don't know much about it, so maybe it's not as bad as I think. But it looks weird. Maybe send an email to Yes ?


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

woodhouse said:


> I never understood why union baseplates seem to be massive
> Im a size 11 boot which puts me in a large and ive never bought union cause I always thought the baseplate hanging over the board was odd


Yeah I’ve heard great things about the bindings but the base plate thing is weird


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

Etienne said:


> Yes, the mediums look way better to me. If you can afford to try both, that's gonna be the best answer.
> 
> I would try to mount the disc sideways in both cases and shift it toward the heel anyways. I forgot about that underbite thing and don't know much about it, so maybe it's not as bad as I think. But it looks weird. Maybe send an email to Yes ?


Will do. The board rides great and like stated above I think the underbite just makes it look like that.


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

foe said:


> Based on experience with rental boots I went down 0.5 from my “normal” shoe size.
> They were very snug* at first but have packed out over time to the point I get a bit of heel-lift sometimes and I reckon I could go down another 0.5.
> I have since learned that would match my mondo sizing (based on foot length in mm). Check out the boot fitting threads for more info.
> 
> ...


im normally a 10.5 so I should've sized down to a 10 after reading the post. Def gonna go with mediums now so I can downsize to a 10


----------



## ccole57 (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help! I'm going to downsize to a 10 boot and return the bindings and get a medium. Yall are lifesavers forreal


----------



## foe (Feb 10, 2017)

ccole57 said:


> im normally a 10.5 so I should've sized down to a 10 after reading the post. Def gonna go with mediums now so I can downsize to a 10


Sorry I should have been more clear - don’t use 0.5 size down as a rule of thumb!
Measure your feet (you can do it at home - see all the boot fitting threads) and get some boots in your mondo size. 
I didn’t know about mondo sizing when I got my boots. I got half-way there based on some intuition that I needed to go smaller but now I know I can go 0.5 smaller again (based on mondo plus experience of how my boots have packed out). This should put me more firmly in the Medium binding range (US10.5 is properly annoying for choosing bindings!!)


----------

